# Batacan (which syllable is stressed?)



## pktopp

Hello Dear Friends!

I need to find out if (Felisa)  *Batacan *is pronounced baTAcan or bataCAN in the Philippines.

Thank you so very much!


----------



## DotterKat

You can use either one if you really don't know how she pronounces it, but my tendency is towards the one with the stress on the middle syllable (baTAcan).


----------



## mataripis

It means to pull.1 rope pulled by 2 persons.oppossite sides Or directions. It is bata- kan.


----------



## DotterKat

mataripis said:


> It means to pull.1 rope pulled by 2 persons.oppossite sides Or directions. It is bata- kan.


The question was about "Batacan" used as a proper name, not in the sense of "tug of war". In the latter sense, the stress would be on the last syllable (bataKAN). Of course, only the person concerned can tell how she prefers her last name pronounced.


----------

